# HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!



## Chris W (Dec 31, 2015)

May everyone have an AWESOME 2016 and good luck to everyone who's applying!!

We should have an LA meetup sometime when all is said and done.

I wish that everyone has a great night!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 11, 2016)

Love that idea!


----------

